# Unlisted But Better Vehicles: Nissan Murano vs. Rogue/Juke, Jeep Commander vs. Compass



## TheUBERStep (Oct 22, 2015)

I'm in Maryland and I know the website listing the vehicles UBER "reccommends" as well as the list it says it "allows". However, I've had UBER rides in vehicles that weren't listed.

Additionally, I don't understand, if they want you to use a fuel efficient vehicle, why the Nissan Murano would be listed with a V6, but the Nissan Rogue and Juke aren't when they meet all the other criteria AND have a smaller engine, being better on gas. The same is the case for the Jeep Commander (listed with a bigger engine than the Jeep Compass with a 4-cylinder.

I'm very close to buying a vehicle but, I can't find the link for live chat anymore and I keep getting the same "cut-and-paste" answers when I email them.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

TheUBERStep said:


> I'm in Maryland and I know the website listing the vehicles UBER "reccommends" as well as the list it says it "allows". However, I've had UBER rides in vehicles that weren't listed.
> 
> Additionally, I don't understand, if they want you to use a fuel efficient vehicle, why the Nissan Murano would be listed with a V6, but the Nissan Rogue and Juke aren't when they meet all the other criteria AND have a smaller engine, being better on gas. The same is the case for the Jeep Commander (listed with a bigger engine than the Jeep Compass with a 4-cylinder.
> 
> ...


^^^
This doesn't have anything to do with anything, but you made me think of my neighbor up the street who over the summer bought a 2000 Escalade with original 47,000 miles and clear CarFax while in L.A.
I've seen some Uber cars that are pretty dumpy, but Uber won't let this Escalade drive because it's too old. 
You ought to see it.... Black, black leather, optioned to the max right down to the running boards and privacy glass from the back doors back. 
The car is flawless and doesn't even have wrinkles on the drivers' seat or that fold over that those vehicles get from people get from getting into a tall seat on a high vehicle. 
An original Beverly Hills car, with all maintenance receipts including the price sticker from the original owner, for about 5 Grand less than a new Fiat 500.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

Uber recommends the larger vehicles because they want pax to have the best ride, unfortunately those larger vehicles are a huge waste of cash not only using several times the fuel, but having higher depreciation, maintenance, and repairs than a smaller more intelligent vehicle choice.

Rogue is solid, Juke is going to be a bit small, rear passenger room and trunk space are not really there with the Juke. If you want a crossover look at something a bit more reliable, a CRV or Rav4 will be longer lasting than most other brands. Also look at the HRV, I haven't looked at them myself to note the passenger room and trunk space, but it is an overall very promising vehicle. The XV Crosstrek is another solid one, quite cheap for a AWD vehicle. Lastly in the crossover business the Rav4 Hybrid is coming out at the end of the year, it'll be $30k+, but it will boast the highest mpg in a crossover while being a very low maintenance vehicle with AWD..

That being said, if you're getting a vehicle and planning on driving X with it then look for a used Toyota hybrid, particularly a Prius. It's been said here a number of times, but it can't be stressed enough how long lasting and low maintenance they are.

If upfront cost is an issue then just get something long lasting and fairly fuel efficient, a used Toyota, Honda, or Hyundai tend to round that list out the best.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Jeep or Nissan? um.... NO

Nissan's have the worst cvt transmission EVER, Jeep being owned now by Chrysler is doomed... and the Jeep Compass is no more than a re packaged PT Cruiser... the car I see most broken down by the side of the road.

The toyota Prius is still the ultimate UberX car... very reliable, great fuel economy, lots available used.


----------



## TheUBERStep (Oct 22, 2015)

I finally talked to them and found out you can use other vehicles as long as they fit the parameters: 4 doors, 5 seatbelts, 2005 or newer, solid color, etc.


----------



## TheUBERStep (Oct 22, 2015)

More importantly, thanks LAUberX and Fauxnight for the info. That was very helpful. Nissan and Jeep are scratched. 
My only concern about a Prius is the snow.
How does it handle in the snow?
Due to personal reasons as well as wanting to be able to work, I have to have something that can handle the snow well.
Where does the Ford Escape or Edge fit on the list as well?


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

TheUBERStep said:


> More importantly, thanks LAUberX and Fauxnight for the info. That was very helpful. Nissan and Jeep are scratched.
> My only concern about a Prius is the snow.
> How does it handle in the snow?
> Due to personal reasons as well as wanting to be able to work, I have to have something that can handle the snow well.
> Where does the Ford Escape or Edge fit on the list as well?


^^^
I've read that the Prius handles very well in snow, but the 2016 will have AWD.


----------



## TheUBERStep (Oct 22, 2015)

Thanks for the info.
'16 isn't even an option.
Until I hear about the Escape or Edge, my list has been narrowed down to Prius, Camry or Fusion Hybrid, CRV and Rav-4 in that order.
Although, there's a Chevy Equinox doing 20MPG (same as the CRV & Rav-4) that seriously has my attention.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

Prius is great in snow till it bottoms out around 6-7".


----------



## kmartinez3218 (Sep 26, 2015)

LAuberX said:


> Jeep or Nissan? um.... NO
> 
> Nissan's have the worst cvt transmission EVER, Jeep being owned now by Chrysler is doomed... and the Jeep Compass is no more than a re packaged PT Cruiser... the car I see most broken down by the side of the road.
> 
> The toyota Prius is still the ultimate UberX car... very reliable, great fuel economy, lots available used.


I second that on nissans. The Murano is the worst transmissions are 3200 . On 2009 Muranos it's 5 grand and I know one now sitting in a nissan dealer with a bad transmission customer had to buy a used car instead and has a worthless 2009 murano. I have seen many with blown engines also at 100k. Wheel bearings go around 60k. To much costly stuff happens to them.

Imo if u go with a used prius, you need to run its vin especially on 04-09 cars through your local dealer. Call service and give them the vin. Those vehicles have 3 recalls one I cannot remember because it's minor, the other 2 are replacing it's hybrid water pump ( it breaks down and causes hybrid to shut down) and a steering recall (which the dealer explained if fails u cannot steer the vehicle) . I buy them at auction as new car trades and 95% have not done those recalls, Toyota dealer will actually come out and pick any prius I have at my business that has open recalls and perform them and drive it back and pick up another one. Also the 2010 prius you have to watch it also , it's inverter water pump also as issues with failure, however no open recalls for these years like the older models. It's a 250 part but a grand in labor. I have had a couple 2010 and 11 prius and over half needed that water pump changed on a car uber 80k. I got a 2010 now with 60k and it's pump is out causing hybrid system failure. Also their engine cooling pump is a common issue to go that is a 600 part only had one need that labor is high at toyota as well so we do it in our shop. Imo the Honda hybrids are more reliable ( not the civic they have battery failures) I have been broken down in several Prius's over those water pump failures but never have I been broken down in an insight which fetches half the price of a prius and has better quality interior a bit more cabin room but less trunk space as it does not have the hidden compartments . I only buy prius because of customer demand and the fetch a high resale value, insight does not have the demand like prius thus they are 5 grand auction cars and sell at 6200 if u want to sell it fast on 2010 models u can't buy a 2010 prius for anywhere near 6 grand.

CRV'S are awesome little suvs, but they fetch high dollar, ravs, also excellent.


----------



## TheUBERStep (Oct 22, 2015)

Thanks for the insight. (No pun intended).
I wish I had known about the Insight. I went with an 09 Prius with 79k. No recalls. CarMax us pretty good with checking into that and the CarFax. I'm definitely happy with it. I got an extended warranty to 150k but, I will be putting money aside for the possibility of a replacement hybrid battery. I understand they can be $3-6,000. What do you know about that, kmartinez?


----------



## kmartinez3218 (Sep 26, 2015)

Proud batteries are good very good I can say that, worst case u use a dealer which can fetch a pretty penny. Donor battery pack runs 900 to 1300 a reman battery pack 1250 plus instalation. You would have to find a mechanic. I personally won't do a battery swap it's dangerous I like my limbs. Even disabling the car with factory switch I still don't wanna mess with it, I would let someone else do it. That's just my opinion, have a friend that works at a Toyota and he said messing with those batteries when u don't know how can go off like a bomb and kill ya.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

kmartinez3218 said:


> Proud batteries are good very good I can say that


Statistically very few Prii have their batteries replaced, even at >10 years old. Toyota currently uses NiMH batteries which are cheaper and more durable than LIB, though they don't have the energy density to match. Some NiMH batteries eventually do need replacement (tough as they are those rats can't run forever), and a good mechanic can find the bad packs/cells and replace just those for a few hundred each, you shouldn't need a full battery replacement at any point in time unless you did something odd like leave it sit for years on end.


----------



## Luberon (Nov 24, 2014)

@kmartinez have you ever had a Prius whose suspension is worn out? Is that a common problem?


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

There are too many shity drivers on the road to Uber in the snow. It only takes one idiot to ruin your week.

If you still want to drive in the snow, get a basic Subaru Legacy for UberX and it will do great in the snow.

VW supposed to bring 4wheelmotion in 2016 to its cars in US, combined with TDI for better MPG, if will be a much better option then any CUV or SUV.

If you still want CUV or SUV, get a VW Tiguan TDI.


----------

